# door pannel



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

anyone got pics that kinda go through the steps of creating a custom door pannel?

I have an idea of what I want to do already just wanting to see how some of the tricks are done...

any help is appreciated


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 18 2003, 12:57 AM
> *anyone got pics that kinda go through the steps of creating a custom door pannel?
> 
> I have an idea of what I want to do already just wanting to see how some of the tricks are done...
> ...


 you got some drawings?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah i want to know how to do my door panels also, can i make something out of a thin wood or somethin??? i have no experience with fiberglass so that is out of the picture...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Aug 18 2003, 03:16 PM
> *yeah i want to know how to do my door panels also, can i make something out of a thin wood or somethin??? i have no experience with fiberglass so that is out of the picture...*


 im doin my brothaz truck up in fiber glass..its my first try at it.. next weekend..
im goin to do a old dash to get tha hang of it ..before i do his dash..


----------



## achates18 (Aug 19, 2003)

I would like to figure out how to work with fiberglass. I already had someone tell me how to make molds, but I don't know where to get fiberglass or even what I am looking for.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Almost any auto parts store will have it. Hell even Meijers has the resin and cloth.


----------



## achates18 (Aug 19, 2003)

do I use the bondo w/ fiberglass


----------



## achates18 (Aug 19, 2003)

do I use the bondo w/ fiberglass


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

how the hell do you shape it right?

it sounds like the way to go just I dont get how to make it the right shape...


----------



## achates18 (Aug 19, 2003)

what I was told to do is to use that green foam that they put fake flowers in. Glue them together until you get to the size desired. Then cut it to the rough shape you want and sand it smooth. then you can cover it with the fiberglass. 

This is what I was told I haven't tried it out but it was recommended by two people on another website.


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by achates18_@Aug 19 2003, 03:30 AM
> *what I was told to do is to use that green foam that they put fake flowers in. Glue them together until you get to the size desired. Then cut it to the rough shape you want and sand it smooth. then you can cover it with the fiberglass.
> 
> This is what I was told I haven't tried it out but it was recommended by two people on another website.*


 we tried that technique the resin melts the foam :thumbsdown:


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT+Aug 19 2003, 07:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KurupT @ Aug 19 2003, 07:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--achates18_@Aug 19 2003, 03:30 AM
> *what I was told to do is to use that green foam that they put fake flowers in.  Glue them together until you get to the size desired. Then cut it to the rough shape you want and sand it smooth.  then you can cover it with the fiberglass.
> 
> This is what I was told I haven't tried it out but it was recommended by two people on another website.*


we tried that technique the resin melts the foam :thumbsdown:[/b][/quote]
yep we tried it about three or for time it melts the foam bad  :thumbsdown:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

then how do you guys make the molds?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 20 2003, 01:34 AM
> *then how do you guys make the molds?*


 build wood skeletons then wrap with fleece and resin the piss out of it :biggrin: then sand it, etc :roflmao:


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT+Aug 20 2003, 03:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KurupT @ Aug 20 2003, 03:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--A-Run_@Aug 20 2003, 01:34 AM
> *then how do you guys make the molds?*


build wood skeletons then wrap with fleece and resin the piss out of it :biggrin: then sand it, etc :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
and that takes a lot of practice to get it right believe me it can be a real pain :ugh:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

so its basicly like doin a speaker kick right? the fleece and the wood, same principle...?


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 20 2003, 08:41 PM
> *so its basicly like doin a speaker kick right? the fleece and the wood, same principle...?*


 :thumbsup: you got it man


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok so if I make the base mold that matches the inside of the door and then form the outside to it then it will be solid but once I do that then how would I attatch it?

just drill holes in the back and use the stock clips from the origional door pannel or what? any ideas?


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 22 2003, 03:03 AM
> *ok so if I make the base mold that matches the inside of the door and then form the outside to it then it will be solid but once I do that then how would I attatch it?
> 
> just drill holes in the back and use the stock clips from the origional door pannel or what? any ideas?*


 that one idea it just might work


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

any other ideas?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

ok a quick thought...are you planning on putting any different speakers into the door or just make it look nicer..either way this may help you....get some of that two part foam that expands....not that shit in a can im talking about a completely different thing...well take strips of mdf to make borders because the stuff will expand everywhere and you want it to build up more and out less ya know..after its all puffed up just cut it down to size and shape it how you want....cover it with vinyl and there ya go


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

what I would do is geet a peice of burch thin fuckin plywood. The burch dont crack as easy. For fiberglass if you dont have a mold it it pretty tricky shit to fuckin work with. For simple designs id just cut out the wood panel. Then also make some shapes or something out of wood cardboard or whatever then fiberglass over. I like to use them bondo spreaders cause the fiberglass resin will just break off as you bend it. Then shape and put bondo on and imperfections in your design and smooth it all out. Fiberglass does melt foam but not if you put tape over it. Jus my 2 cents, Chris


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Sep 3 2003, 04:50 PM
> *what I would do is geet a peice of burch thin fuckin plywood. The burch dont crack as easy. For fiberglass if you dont have a mold it it pretty tricky shit to fuckin work with. For simple designs id just cut out the wood panel. Then also make some shapes or something out of wood cardboard or whatever then fiberglass over. I like to use them bondo spreaders cause the fiberglass resin will just break off as you bend it. Then shape and put bondo on and imperfections in your design and smooth it all out. Fiberglass does melt foam but not if you put tape over it. Jus my 2 cents, Chris*


 dude learn the english language please. fiberglass resin does melt foam because the heat it causes while its cureing even with tape


----------



## Mikeb62 (Jul 23, 2003)

what I was told to do is to use that green foam that they put fake flowers in. Glue them together until you get to the size desired. Then cut it to the rough shape you want and sand it smooth. then you can cover it with the fiberglass. 

This is what I was told I haven't tried it out but it was recommended by two people on another website.

yeh this works if you wrap it in tape or in cover in news paper first


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mikeb62_@Sep 24 2003, 02:14 PM
> *what I was told to do is to use that green foam that they put fake flowers in. Glue them together until you get to the size desired. Then cut it to the rough shape you want and sand it smooth. then you can cover it with the fiberglass.
> 
> This is what I was told I haven't tried it out but it was recommended by two people on another website.
> ...


 doesnt work...if you want gimme your email and i can send you a step by step with instructions on it...its not easy but if you have good mechanical skills and an active imagination thats your only limit


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 24 2003, 01:58 PM
> *
> doesnt work...if you want gimme your email and i can send you a step by step with instructions on it...its not easy but if you have good mechanical skills and an active imagination thats your only limit*


 I would appreciate any help you can offer

[email protected]

thank you in advance


----------

